# NTP fails to connect during boot

## Luc484

Hi! It's been many months since I started to notice this problem. I've never been able to solve it, and now I'm fed up so let's see if you can help me. When I boot the system, ntp-client fails to connect and I get the message:

```
Error: temporary failure in name resolution
```

It seems like it is not able to connect to the DNS server, right? Anyway, anything else is working correctly. When I login, I can simply use KDE to set again the ntp server or simply /etc/init.d/ntp-client restart to get the correct time. No problem. But, why do I have to do it myself and it fails during boot? Any idea?

Thank you guys!

----------

## PaulBredbury

ntp-client should run after the network & DNS has been set up. Look at the startup order of your services.

----------

## Luc484

I followed the Gentoo guide to set it up, so I put it in the default runleven this way:

```
rc-update add ntp-client default
```

I don't have a DNS server so it should simply use /etc/resolv.conf to reach the DNS server, right? How do I change the startup order? With runlevels?

Thanks for your answer!

----------

